

Vagrant 1.6 has been released - knite
http://www.vagrantup.com/downloads.html

======
chrisbolt
What's new:
[http://www.vagrantup.com/blog/vagrant-1-6.html](http://www.vagrantup.com/blog/vagrant-1-6.html)

~~~
tomswartz07
Full changelog is here:
[https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.m...](https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)

------
jareds
While Windows guests look interesting how are people going to get the initial
box? Is every individual or organization going to have to create their own box
or will there be some way to get a box if you are part of MSDN?

~~~
mitchellh
You have to acquire an ISO in some legal way yourself. Then, you can use
something like packer-windows which has pre-built templates for various
versions of Windows to build Vagrant-compatible boxes in about 10 minutes:
[https://github.com/joefitzgerald/packer-
windows](https://github.com/joefitzgerald/packer-windows)

It isn't as easy as "download pre-built Linux box" but for environments that
are using Windows, this workflow has been amazing for them above what they
used to do, and is quite fast.

~~~
jareds
Thanks, I'm going to give this a look since you can use the trial ISO's.

------
sergiotapia
Edit: Bit the bullet and bought myself this bundle pack from Leanpub:
[https://leanpub.com/b/vagrant-ansible/](https://leanpub.com/b/vagrant-
ansible/) \- Vagrant looks like a great tool to have under my belt. Ansible
also looks extremely simple compared to Chef and looks like Vagrant and
Ansible compliment each other beautifully.

\---

I guess this a good a place as any to ask, pardon my ignorance. What part of
the workflow does Vagrant solve exactly?

For example, I'm building a business-class Rails application - normally I have
RVM create a gemset specifically for that application. I also have PostgreSQL
and MySQL installed locally for any app that needs it.

How does Vagrant fit into this workflow, what am I missing? Also, since the
'dev box' is now a virtual machine does that mean I can only ssh into it and
edit code with something like Vim? Thanks for the information.

~~~
mixmastamyk
And how is it different or better than the VirtualBox command line, which is
quite extensive?

Vagrant also seems to have something in common with docker, though with VMs
instead of containers, though I'm not totally clear on that either.

~~~
jordan0day
It's different and better because it moves the abstraction layer up a few
notches.

First, Vagrant supports much more than just VirtualBox (maybe not a big deal
if you only want to use VirtualBox).

Second, Vagrant comes with a nice configuration layer allowing you to specify
what OS and VM options you want to use (maybe not a big deal if everyone in
your group is already comfortable with the VirtualBox command line).

Third, it handles provisioning new VM's using the provisioner of your choice,
like Chef, Puppet, regular old shell scripts, etc. (Maybe not a big deal if
everyone in your group is already an expert at using the chosen tool e.g.
knife).

Fourth, it wraps up all of the previous steps (plus a bunch more), so that
people can just clone the current box and type 'vagrant up', and have a
working copy of the production/staging/test/dev network. (Maybe not a big deal
if everyone in your group is already an expert at setting up that network).

Anyway, I know that all comes off a bit glib, but Vagrant really shines in
automating a bunch of not-necessarily difficult manual steps. I'm pretty sure
it doesn't do anything that can't also be done through a variety of other
mechanisms (being well-versed in the VirtualBox command line, for example),
but so far, I've found it to be more pleasant to use than dealing with all
those other mechanisms.

------
molecule
[http://www.vagrantup.com/blog/vagrant-1-6.html](http://www.vagrantup.com/blog/vagrant-1-6.html)

 _> Boxes can now be compressed with LZMA - LZMA compression can result in
much smaller boxes in a lot of cases, and Vagrant can now decompress LZMA-
compressed boxes._

any word on how this is enabled, or does it just work? I didn't see anything
in the package or box docs.

thanks.

~~~
mitchellh
Just works. Actually, LZMA compression has always works on Linux/Mac. Vagrant
1.6 is just the first release to also support LZMA compression on Windows as
well. Since it is supported on all platforms, we're able to advertise it a
bit.

------
speg
I've just started using Vagrant, but am not quite sure how it relates to
production.

Can I use Vagrant to build out my production server too? Or would I just use
Chef/Puppet/Ansible with the same playbook/recipe on both my Vagrant powered
VM and non-vagrant powered production machine?

~~~
elithrar
I use Salt (used to use Puppet) to build out my Vagrant box(es) in
development.

When I'm good to go, I use Packer with the same Salt configuration to build an
image and push it to AWS/DO/RackSpace as needed. Makes it super easy to
develop and deploy on _exactly_ the same machine, and the Vagrant/Packer
configurations are typically fairly minimal so there's very little set-up time
once you've written out your Salt/Puppet/etc configurations.

------
tdicola
I'm really impressed with Vagrant's documentation:
[http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/](http://docs.vagrantup.com/v2/) Super clean,
easy to read, and well organized. Nice job!

------
Sgoettschkes
I could not live without vagrant anymore. Developing inside vm, having a linux
env on my windows machine, testing stuff, testing ansible/chef setups with a
testing vm... It's so easy :)

------
akurilin
Love Vagrant, so useful.

